# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  المشكلات المدرسيّة عند المراهق

## دموع الغصون

المشكلات المدرسية عند المراهق
وهي تلك المشكلات التي تتعلق بعلاقة الطالب بمدرّسيه وزملائه ومدى تكيّفه معهم، وبالمواد الدراسية وكذلك المشكلات المتعلقة بطريقة التحصيل والمذاكرة والامتحانات.

إن الجو المدرسي يفرض على المراهق أن يتعامل مع مدرسين ومنهج وواجبات مدرسة وقيود وأنظمة وقوانين يعتبرها المراهق قيوداً تحد من حريته وحركته وتنتقص من قيمته. ومن الطبيعي أن تتعرض السلطة المدرسية لتمرد المراهق. كما أن نجاح المراهق أو فشله الدراسي، ونجاحه في إقامة العلاقات داخل المدرسة مسؤول عن عدد من المشكلات المدرسية.

ومن أهم المشكلات الأكثر شيوعاً في مجال المدرسة هي:

1. التفكير في الحصول على درجات عالية.

2. مشكلة قلق الامتحانات وأهميتها وخاصة الامتحانات الشفوية.

إن للدرجات أهمية كبيرة في حياة الطلاب فهي وسيلة لتقييمهم من قبل الآباء والمدرسين ووسيلة لدخول الجامعة، كل هذا أدي إلى إحساس المراهق بمشكلة الدرجات العالية تحقيقاً لذاته وإرضاء لمدرسه ووالديه. أما الخوف من الامتحانات وخاصة الشفوية منها فهي من المشكلات الشائعة في العالم العربي. فالامتحانات كوسيلة تقويمية ضاغطة مقترنة بالرهبة والإجراءات التي تجعل منها موقفاً مؤلماً لمشاعر المراهق، وعلى المدرسة أن تتحرر من هذه الإجراءات وتشعر الطلاب بأن الامتحانات وسيلة لتقييم تحصيل الطلاب فقط. أما الخوف من الامتحانات الشفوية فتعللها نتيجة الخجل من التحدث أمام الطلاب وذلك للتغيير الجاري في أصوات التلاميذ. أما فيرجع هذا الخوف إلى عدم تدريب الطالب منذ البداية على مثل هذا المواقف، كما أن قسوة المدرسين وسخريتهم من الطالب الذي يخطئ عند الإجابة مسؤول عن هذا الخوف أيضاً.

3. مشكلة صعوبة المناهج وعدم ارتباطها بالواقع.

4. عدم القدرة على تنظيم أوقات الدراسة.

ويبدو أن المراهق في حاجة إلى من يعينه أو يهديه إلى طريقة مجدية في المذاكرة وإلى تخطيط أوقات الدراسة اليومية بحيث يتمكن من تنظيم أوقاته بين الدراسة واللعب.

وهل هناك اختلاف في المشكلات المدرسية من حيث حدتها بين المراهقين في المبكرة والمتأخرة؟

يتضح من الدراسات لدى طلاب المرحلة المبكرة والمتأخرة أن هناك تشابهً كبيراً في نوع المشكلات العشرة الأولى، كما أن المشكلات المدرسية احتلت نفس الترتيب من حيث حدتها عند طلاب المرحلتين، وأن نسبة من أشروا على هذه المشكلات متقارب جداً، مما يوحي بأن مشكلات المرحلة الثانية هي امتداد للمراهقة المبكرة وأن المدرسة لم تقم بدورايجابي لتخليص الطلاب من مشكلاتهم. ولكن مع ذلك يبدو أن هناك فرقاً محدوداً هو أن الطلاب في المراهقة المبكرة أكثر إحساساً بالعلاقة المضطربة بينهم وبين المدرسين، في حين أن طلاب المرحلة الثانية وهم في المرحلة الجامعية أقل إحساساً بوطأة القيود المدرسية والمدرسين

----------

